# Ausable trout waters report w/pics.....



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I spent this past weekend up at the Ausable doing some fishing. I had been keeping an eye on the weather the prior few weeks and it had been unseasonably mild. 

The little lady had to work the weekend so Friday off i went. I got up there about 9pm and loaded my stuff in my room. I wondered if some of the other folks i met last year at this time would be back up and sure enough sitting by the campfire were some familiar faces. We stayed up to late catching up, having a few laughs and drinking to much. 

The one thing i will never grow tired of is getting up the first morning (regardless of how hungover) throwing open the curtains and catching the first glimpse of the river. Its good for the soul. I had planned a float that day so i wondered over to the shop to get the details.

We were'nt due to go out till 10ish. The restraunt hadn't opened for the season yet so i had time to run into town and grab some breakfast. I got back met up with my guide. He ask me if i was up for it we might be out well after dark because the night before he was into hendricksons past 10pm...i had no where else to be. We got loaded up and launched sometime around 10:30 am. He had a few options for floats but we decided on Keystone to Wakely.

The river looked to be in pretty good shape. The water level was up and had a slight stain. I took a temp that read 52.










We threw streamers to start the day and wait for the river (or the fish) to tell us our next move. it was really slow out of the gate for the first few hours. We moved a few but couldn't really get anything to commit. It sure was nice to be on the river though...










It really took awhile for things to get going. We continued with the streamers and at times hoping out to nymph a run or two....










We couldn't buy a fish until finally a little brown decided to munch my nymph...ladies and gents...the first Michigan trout for the '06 season was in the boat...and a dandy at that! (unfortunately i've seen to many fish this size on the river)










I think it was about 2pm, just after we stopped to eat, that the feed really turned on. The river came alive with olives, stones and the hendricksons started to trickle. We spotted a few risers and decided to switch over to a dry dropper and to give my arm a rest. It was a good move. I immediatley boated a few fish that took the dry and many more that took the nymph...and so it went for the next many hours. Unfortunately nothing of any great size but consistant action none the less. 










We continued to see more and more hendricksons coming off as the day wore on. They had started about a week earlier but nothing heavy. We were really hoping due to the weather that it would turn on later in the evening. Well, it never really happened...around 7pm they we're in the air pretty thick but not much of a spinner fall...this shot actually has a ton of flys unfortunatley ya really can't see 'em...










We got just enough spinners to get a few fish dialed in but it was few and far between. This guy was sitting about mid stream and picking off what he could...until mine.










He was handsome fish and as good as it got for us the rest of the night. I think anybody who's fishing up there late in the week to this weekend should have a ball with the hendricksons....
Sunday i slept in a bit, gathered my things, packed up the truck and decided to hit the South Branch on my way out of town.










The water was up quite a bit and tea stained (almost red). I heard some sections near high banks were almost unwadeable. I climbed in and was caught a little off guard, the water was moving along pretty good.










I ran into a few trouble spots that it was just easier to get out until the wading got a little more managable. I thought about nymphing but with the current i decided streamer would be the way to go...plus it was a good excuse to try out the depth charge line. 
I threw various patterns with little success for the first few hours. I don't know if the dinner bell rang about noonish or it was the desicion to go with an orange and black streamer but whatever it was...the river was suddenly on fire.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Over the next few hours i smacked quite a few fish. Many were over achievers. I love it when a 8 inch trout attacks a five inch streamer...i wonder what they must be thinking...but god bless 'em, a future preditor!
I was really surprised because it was a bright sunny day and i still managed to move quite a few large fish...unfortunatley, i didn't hook any of the big boys but did bring quite a few respectables to hand.



















It was tough to have to climb out of the river. i suspect things were only going to get better but i needed to head for home.
All in all it was a great weekend and good to be back on the river. I'm due back up the first two weekends in May but unfortunately i'll probably have missed the Hendricksons.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Great report and some nice looking fish. I can't wait for the main branch below Mio to open! Thanks for sharing and getting the blood pumping.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks for the pictures. I'd hate to see your gasoline bills with all the traveling you've been getting in but it seems like money well spent.

I hate seeing all those small fish out of the AuSable too. I haven't fished it much but believe a slot limit would be better suited to this water.

Well done and here's to your next trip because it will probably be May before I fling another feather.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Well looks like my fishing time will be extremely scarce this year....glad to see I will be able to fish vicariously through another year of posts by the Brookid...Thanks and keep those reports coming!!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...yes the trips have gotten a bit more expensive...and i don't see it getting any better...but the thought of not being able to get out is worse...so what can you do?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Great Report! Thanks for taking us all along! I'll be there this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

unless the weather tanks...your timing probably couldn't be better...very jealous...but i do have a pretty little river in Wis to explore on Saturday...


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll give a full report on Monday! Good luck up in Wisconsin. My little lady went back to the Black Earth Creek two weeks ago and cleaned up! We're very excited to explore alot of streams now that we have our annual liscense there as well


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Great Report Brookid.  Not that I needed anymore help getting psyched for the opener...


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Good to see things are begining to happen, I'll be going to grayling this weekend. The weather report does'nt look great, but I can't take it anymore.
Nice report brook, thanks


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...good grief! noticed gas by my house has climbed to $3.10...a tank cost me $42.00 last weekend...I supposed i'll be just south of $50.00 this weekend...good lord i hope i catch a fish, a very expensive fish!

I don't want to even think about this summer....


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Great report.......especially the pictures.......can't wait to get up there this weekend.....the report is for a chance of showers Friday afternoon and maybe Saturday with a high in the low 60's

$42.00 for a tank of gas........what are you driving a yugo.... (which is what I will have to be diving soon)

last year I made a couple of day trips to Grayling....but unless I can fill the truck with people I doubt if I'll make as many trips this season.....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

geojasstef said:


> Great report.......especially the pictures.......can't wait to get up there this weekend.....the report is for a chance of showers Friday afternoon and maybe Saturday with a high in the low 60's
> 
> $42.00 for a tank of gas........what are you driving a yugo.... (which is what I will have to be diving soon)
> 
> last year I made a couple of day trips to Grayling....but unless I can fill the truck with people I doubt if I'll make as many trips this season.....



I have the feeling us in the metro area will be doing alot more car pooling up north this year.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

...unreal, on the way home from my game tonight the two stations by my house are now at $3.20...its going to be a painful fill day at the pump tomorrow...


----------

